# combat pumpkin fuzz with lysol!



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

a couple of days ago I moved our pumpkins from in the living room into the garage (finally had room in there) and I inspected all of them carefully and found that several had white fuzzy mold/fungus growing on the stems. I don't know if this is the dreaded "pumpkin fungus" or what, but I went inside and grabbed a can of lysol spray and sprayed the pumpkins down that evening, and the next morning I sprayed the stems again and today the stems are fuzz free. might be worth the effort to try keep your pumpkins stable for the remaining week.


----------



## gypsichic (Jun 6, 2006)

i will also spread vasoline on the carving edges to prevent shriveling

And will soak them in water w/a capful of bleach regularly to prevent the mold & to keep them hydrated

or i've heard of folks just using a spray bottle of water w/a bit of bleach to prevent the mold


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Thanx guys for the tips. I will be picking out pumpkins this Saturday for carving. I like to get them started because I usually buy 8-10 of them so these tips will surely come in handy to have them look spiffy for Halloween.


----------

